# Buying Fur By The Pound?



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I stopped and talked with a fur buyer on Saturday about buying my raccoons in the round. After a long discussion he told me he buys them by the pound and didn't want any less than 9 lbs. He also told me that the raccoon fur would probably be worthless if I shot them in January. He told me that the raccoons would hole up and urinate in the dens and lay in the urine and ruin the fur. He also said that the females would be badly rubbed from the males trying to breed them. I'm from Ohio and assumed fur shoud be prime in January. Should I seek out a different buyer. Or is this guy giving me the true scoop. Is buying in the round, by the pound, a common way of doing things? What do you fellas think.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds funny to me, We have a few raccoons here in Az, maybe I will ask my buyer. I will get back to you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I never sold by the pound. But that was 20 years ago. Are the pelts prime?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have fur right now. I was looking for a buyer for this winter to sell to. I think he just may prefer not to buy in the round, but wouldn't come out and state that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hortontoter said:


> buying my raccoons in the round.


Explain please. I've been around the fur industry for a long time. I've not heard this pharse.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

In the round is the entire animal, unskinned.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

If they are selling by the pound I'm gonna start giving them the whole carcass


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hortontoter said:


> In the round is the entire animal, unskinned.


Thank you, I had not heard that term before. We used to just say "unskinned" for the whole animal, "green"for a skinned, unscraped, not streched pelt and "finished" for a scraped, streched, and dried pelt.

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that , I didnt understand the term either.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I figured they were stretching them like beavers, Round ! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I figured they were stretching them like beavers, Round ! LOL


That's what I thought at first, that's why I asked.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hortontoter said:


> In the round is the entire animal, unskinned.


 Same as in the commercial fishing industry - in the round-- whole and not cleaned.


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd look for a different buyer. January pelts should be prime. I'm not so sure those activities would ruin pelts. Fur by the pound I've never heard of. I've only experienced buyers purchasing by the condition, size, and type.

Maybe keep this guy's information handy in case you need to dump some fur for quick cash, but I'd look elsewhere first.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you stop in at paulette fur down in malvern? I haven't been in there for a while but I know he used to buy and sell fur.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

That is where I inquired.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

That's what I figured. I would think Dave would know. He has been in the business a long time. But that is strange he would say not to deal with them in January when they are at there best.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

The January comments were what I found surprising. But, he has been there for years and I would think he knows his stuff. I'll probably give him a try and see how things go.


----------

